# Tools have never been so sharp!



## jeffski1

Gerry, nice review…Thx for adding the link…I have been looking at these but want to add some quality turning tools first…At that price you can't go wrong…Do you know if all cbn wheels are the same because I was looking at D-Way cbn wheels?...thx for sharing…


----------



## TheDane

Jeff-Can't help you there … Eddie Castelin has the D-Way wheels and AFAIK is very happy with them.


----------



## jeffski1

Thx Gerry…D-Way wheels are more expensive,roughly $30.00 more…I peeked at your project list and your lathe/sharpening projects are very nicely set-up…


----------



## b2rtch

Gerry, you do not explain what they are.
Are diamond wheels?


----------



## TheDane

Thanks, Jeff … I love turning!


----------



## Arminius

CBN is cubic Boron Nitride


----------



## TheDane

Bert-Oops … Arminius beat me to it. CBN is one of the hardest materials available, second only to diamonds. These wheels run cool … almost no spark, and the tool barely heats up when shaping. Once you have the bevel and profile you want and an initial sharpening, it takes one quick pass on the 180-grit wheel to put a good sharp edge on.

I'm no metallurgist but I am told CBN is better for sharpening HSS tools than diamond wheels. Diamond is harder than CBN, but over time, I am told diamond doesn't perform as well for sharpening HSS.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you Gerry and Arminius (may I ask who give you this name?)
I love theology and certainly Arminius is a very famous name in theology.
Have a blessed day.


----------



## b2rtch

http://www.wwsuperabrasives.com/Cubic_Boron_Nitride.html

Cubic Boron Nitride Superabrasives

Cubic Boron Nitride (cBN) is second in hardness only to diamond.

cBN exhibits a high abrasion resistance and thermal conductivity when compared to conventional abrasives such as Silicon Carbide and Aluminum Oxide.

The thermal integrity of cBN and its ability to maintain sharp cutting edges when machining ferrous materials make it the product of choice in advanced grinding systems.


----------



## Wildwood

Gerry nice review!


----------



## ic3ss

Gerry, I have the same woodcraft grinder that you have here. How does yours run? Mine has a vibration all the way through it's rpm range. I have to clamp it down or it'll be on the floor. It's not the wheels, I've trued them using oneway's truing tool, and it ran it with no wheels on it and it still vibrates badly. I was just wondering how good yours was.

Wayne


----------



## b2rtch

Wayne, you should probably return your grinder


----------



## TheDane

Wayne-Mine runs fine now.

Before I switched out the wheels, vibration was terrible … the thing would darn near walk right off the cabinet it sits on, even with a rubber mat under it.

I was thinking about buying the OneWay balancing rig and a new set of better quality friable wheels when I found out about Ken Rizza's deal on CBN wheels.

We have one of these grinders in the facility where our turning club meets, and it has serious enough vibration issues that the shop manager bolted it to the rolling stand it sits on.

There must be a reason WoodCraft quit selling these.


----------



## ic3ss

I was thinking the same thing. I would return it but I bought it second had a few months ago, no receipt. I was looking at the Rikon that they replaced it with, I dunno. I don't really want to spend $300+ for a grinder that works well.

Wayne


----------



## restored

Always looking for new tools, I think one of the biggest parts of safety is sharp tools. They look great, I really like the lighting. I think the having the proper tool holders for a wheel sharpening system is a must. I just invested in a Tool Sharp and I love it. My tools stay sharp. There is a learning curve to the upside down sharpening method is a challenge but it works. The speed is right and if any the burning is minimal.


----------



## atchison32

Took your advice and purchased two of these.
Work great!
Tools never have been so sharp.
Talked with Ken before purchase.
Man of his word.


----------



## Doe

Thanks! I got one from Santa and he was trying to figure out how to get the cover back on. It's not going back on.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

So I am looking into the CBN wheels, and I see your review here is almost 2 years old.
Have the wheels held up to the test of time?


----------



## bigJohninvegas

So I am looking into the CBN wheels, and I see your review here is almost 2 years old.
Have the wheels held up to the test of time?


----------



## TheDane

> So I am looking into the CBN wheels, and I see your review here is almost 2 years old.
> Have the wheels held up to the test of time?
> 
> - bigJohninvegas


I did this review on Ken Rizza's CBN wheels almost two years ago. They have held up great and I am still happy as a clam and would buy the same wheels again today.


----------



## LodenTurner

Gerry,
Could you explain why you choose the 180 grit and didn't op for a finer grit like the 220 or the 350? Would the higher grit not generate a sharper/smoother cut?


----------



## WoodNSawdust

I always hear of CBN wheels with respect to turning tools. How well do they work with chisels and plane irons?


----------



## TheDane

> Gerry,
> Could you explain why you choose the 180 grit and didn t op for a finer grit like the 220 or the 350? Would the higher grit not generate a sharper/smoother cut?


I'm not sure the finer grits were available at the time I bought my wheels.



> I always hear of CBN wheels with respect to turning tools. How well do they work with chisels and plane irons?


I have never tried sharpening chisels or plane irons on my CBN wheels. CBN wheels are designed for HSS, so depending on what your chisels/plane irons are made of it could be a problem.


----------

